# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  some pharma grade best of best

## talos

Picked up this lot of gold last week  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## talos

danabol ds.

----------


## ironbeck

??????? rob a truck

----------


## talos

> ??????? rob a truck


lol not at all

based in the uk and easy to get (if know the right sources) 

legal to use and import gear into the uk (import via person ) post importation has not been deemed a no go by customs but not as if thats going to stop it lo.

----------

